# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  CP-8845 Cosmote

## romankonis

Έχω CP-8845, πως μπορώ να το έχω στη γραμμής της Cosmote  :Thinking:  Έχω τους κωδικούς για το τηλέφωνο

----------


## K1m0n

Συνοπτικά:
1) Απενεργοποιείς το sip/voip στο cpe της cosmote (ή αλλάζεις modem/router με ένα του εμπορίου).
2) συνδέεις το 8845 lan-side του cpe.
3) Χρησιμοποιείς τα voip credentials του isp για να σηκώσεις ένα sip session στο 8845 -> voip provider (isp).

----------


## romankonis

Είχα διαβάσει ότι για αυτό το μοδέλο πρέπει να έχεις xml file with config.

----------


## K1m0n

Αναλόγως firmware θα υποστηρίζει και provisioning και call manager,
αλλά απ'ότι βλέπω μια ματιά που έριξα στα 88xx γίνεται και απ'το gui:

https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/suppor...eries-mul.html

Βάλε το τελευταίο multiplatform firmware πάνω και φαντάζομαι(?) θάναι ok.
Αλλιώς περίμενε να το δούνε τα παιδιά που δουλεύουν cisco κάθε μέρα.

----------


## romankonis

Βάζω Asterisk + freePBX και θα ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## romankonis

Τα έφτιαξα όλα, έπρεπε να θυμηθώ τα παλιά και ώρες υπομονής και σκέψεις. Όποιος χρειάζεται support η ότι άλλο θέλει, μου το λέτε.

Setup: Asterisk (FreePBX) VirtualBOX -> Cisco 8845 (1001) & Windows SIP Client X-Lite (1002). Κανονική λειτουργία εισερχόμενων - εξερχόμενων κλήσεων, και τοπικών εντός του δικτύου.

----------

